# z24 86 nomad timing problems and running



## kedgenz (Jan 30, 2011)

1986 Nissan Vanette with 286,000 miles 
4 cyl 2.4 Automatic 2 Wheel Drive 

1986 Nissan Vanette z24 rebuild but timing problems

pulley has 5 marks on it what is the timing were is tdc but the marking plate on the block that you lign up the pully marks i can't find it on the left hand side of the pully so is it on the right or left of the pully how do i know correctly if i have ligned up the oilpump and distributor correctly. i found the punch mark on the sharf and lighed it up with the oil hole on the pump and installed it but have seen on the net that when installed the shaft Looking at the distributer end should be at 11.25 but it wasn't at 11.25 but after installing the distributer it ligned up with position 1 on the distributer

the pully with five markets has a keyway in it and when on tdc all the marks are on the righthand side of the engine ?

i have the engine running its a bit rough runs but misses every now and then have a timing light and have the far right mark marked with a white pen and the mark when im running the engine is on the right hand side of the pully with the timing light any help it a z24 86 block 834971

i also stripted down the distributer and put it backtogeather and woundering if i have done that correctly only pulling off the mounting plate and cleaned it.

i didn't mark it befor pulling the dissy apart but it dosn't look right compered to befor i started pulling apart the engine for head gasket and timing chain replacement the possition of the dissy don't look right i had alot of problems with the points so have an idea where everything was pointing but now its not in that possition it 

it looks like the head been replaced befor but it may have not been put back togeather correctly ether so any ref on were the distributer should be facing its a 4 plug model not a 8

any help or suggestions thanks

(just found a vacum line not connected after pluging it up runs smoth again so just need timing marks now)


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

plenty of info on this subject already discussed a millon times B4...SEARCH!


----------



## kedgenz (Jan 30, 2011)

have read heaps about it on this forum but alot of it is conflicting one topic says one thing another topic saying a different thing as each model of engine is different so trying to get confermed timing marks for my model of engine as it has all this anti pollution crap on it i have a manual for my model van but again what it says in the book for the timing dont match wats on my van so again looking for anybody that has experance with this type of model


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

the manual says when the timing is @ TDC the dist drive slot will be @ 11:25.....if not correct it...the first mark TDC moving the crank pulley clockwise.....your pointer is bolted to the timing cover!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

See the timing pointer plate on the left side of th pulley dude?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

THIS SOUNDS LIKE AN OIL PUMP TIMING PROBLEM...


----------

